# Bunny with itchy dry skin



## kittsbuns (May 18, 2008)

Hey does anyone have any cure's for dry skin Ziggy and Zelda have finished molting and the skin on their backs are very dry any help please. Kittsbuns:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (May 18, 2008)

Hi, I just moved this to the Infirmary for you, where someone will be able to help you .


----------



## Pipp (May 18, 2008)

Dry itchy skin is most oftena sign of fur mites, aka 'walking dandruff'. They could have increased with the molting, or they may be the cause of the fur loss. 

Check out the Library listing, here: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11992&forum_id=10

Here's a excerpt: 

*What is it?
*From Dana Krempels
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/furloss.html

_Symptoms of *Fur mites* are more subtle than those of mange or ear canker, and these mites usually do not cause as much itching as other types of mites. Fur mite infestations usually manifest as flakes in the skin that look like dandruff. In more advanced cases, the fur may actually start to fall out, leaving tufty or bald patches. Unfortunately, some types of fur mites are not easily found on skin scraping or visual inspection. But treatment with the proper medication (selamectin) will often clear up this problem, even if mites cannot be visualized._

-------------

Lots more info in that thread, including other causes,check it out.

(The best fur mitecure is probably Revolution which contains the above mentioned _selamectin._ A vet may also give them shots of Ivermectin, but all meds should be used with caution).




sas :bunnydance:


----------



## kittsbuns (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Spring for moving my post to the infirmary I'm new and haven't figured my way around yet.


----------



## Pipp (May 19, 2008)

I'll repeat my post from another list on here, somebody had suggested a bath with a mild dandruff shampoo and feeding the buns flax and black oil sunflower seeds. Shampooing a bunny is not recommended and the diet really won't make much of a difference at all. 

I know Kitti responded that the bunnies were treated for mites in the fall and they don't go outside, but fur mites are indoors, it's still very likely mites are the problem and they should see a vet, or at least trytreating them(carefully) with Revolution.

sas :bunnydance:

-----------------------------------

I'dhave them checked for fur mites. That's a more common problem in my
experiences, the majority of the time, cheyletiellosis (fur mites) have
been the primary reason for such skin issues. The dry, flakey skin and
balding patches are most often on the neck, back and behind the ears.

Other reasons include fungal or bacterial dermatitis. It really has
to be cultured, a bacterial treatment can feed a fungal problem, so
guesswork isn't so great.

If they're particularly itchy, it can be a mange that can lead to
bigger problems and may even be transferred to humans, so it's really best
to get them checked out. 

On the plus side, both the mites and mange readily respond to
parasitic treatments like Revolution or injections of Ivermectin. As much as
I hate chemicals, this is pretty much a standard first course of
treatment. I always have it done at the Vet's office because rabbits can
have bad reactions to almost anything, although the above is generally
considered among the safest. (I'm personally also not a fan of using
shampoos on rabbits, either, the wrong choice can expose a whole lot of
area to a toxic ingredient). 

I do think flax seeds and black oil sunflower seeds (as long as the
bunnies' aren't overweight) are very healthy supplements, great for skin
and fur and everything underneath. 

sas


----------



## kittsbuns (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Pip or sas. I will have them checked for fur mites. But are you saying Flaxseed & Blackoil sunflowerseed is ok? My news rescue is being treated now for ear mites.:brownbunny


----------

